# No Jet clamps at 50% off; now what?



## Forseeme

So I decided this past January that I "needed" some parallel clamps. Jet seemed the "best", and many posts inidcated they ran a 50% off sale on Black Friday.
So I muddled along through the year using pipe clamps and Harbor Freight specials; but was looking forward to getting 4 Jet clamps on that amazing sale.
So…a week after Black Friday, and no sale (well, 10% or 15% is not really enough of a sale). Now what?

I can get the Jet set (two 24" and two 40") for about $270
OR
The Bessey Revo's (two 24" and two 50") for about $180
OR
The Bessey Revo Jr's (two 24" and two 50") for about $145
OR
Peachtree (two 24" and two 40") for about $145

I prefer to buy once and not regret. That said, I am very frugal. I know the Jet's have the rep, but at almost $100 more, it's a tough sell.

I have big hands, so the handles on the Bessey Jr's can be a bit annoying. But if it's a choice betwene the Jr's and Peachtree, I would go Jr's.

I'm probably leaving toward the Bessey Revo's (based on price and rep). If cost were not a consideration, I would go Jet. I don't mind the additional weight of the Jet's (I'm using 3/4" pipe clamps now, so I probably would not notice)

Any opinions, or other suggestions?


----------



## HickWillis

Between Bessey and Jet, go with Bessey. The Jet clamps are nice, but they aren't $100 more nice, at least in my opinion. There isn't enough there to warrant the steep price over Bessey.

You may consider waiting until right before/after Xmas if those prices aren't current sale prices. Maybe a woodworking retailer will have a package deal or a coupon that might work for you.

I guess the only other thing to consider the size of the clamps. Do you need those sizes (more along the lines of the 50")? Are you going to be gluing up panels that big where you would need that? If so, would your pipe clamps fit your needs with a longer pipe installed? I only ask because you might be able to find a better deal with different sizes.


----------



## Forseeme

"Do you need those sizes (more along the lines of the 50")" 
Ehhh…If I were buying clamps off the rack I would get 24" and 36" (figuring if I needed to glue up a door, my biggest cabinet door would be 18" x 30". But…then I would look around my shop for the biggest thing I had. Workbench is 42" high. If I ever want to make cabinets to match the height, and I want to clamp them up, I would need clamps bigger than 41" - so the 50". I think clamps are like insurance - you can always see the possible need for more.
Realistically the 24" and 36" would be fine. I focused on the 24" and 40" because the jet had them as a set (with the corner clamp holders and benck dog supports as well). After dealing with pipe clamps rolling over all the time, the bench dog "peg" on the back of the Jets was something to look forward to. However, I assume the bessey's are wide enough to stand on their own anyway.


----------



## Kirk650

Get the clamps that Woodcraft sells. Very good and not too expensive. I prefer them to Bessey clamps.


----------



## Forseeme

> Get the clamps that Woodcraft sells. Very good and not too expensive. I prefer them to Bessey clamps.
> - Kirk650


All I see on their site is Bessey and Jet. Am I missing something?


----------



## brtech

I feel your pain. I have participated in the 50% clamp special for two years, and was planning to get some more this year.

You missed the Zoro 30% deal. I got the Bessey 24s for $30 each.

I have both the Bessey's and the Jet's. I like the Bessey's better, but the Jet is a very fine clamp. They both have their quirks.

One thing on length - the cost of longer bars is pretty small. If these are your first ones, I'd go for a couple of 36s and a couple of 60s. Then add smaller ones. It is a PITA to have that big 60" bar hanging off when you are only glueing up a 30" box or just a 24" door, but you can't really make up for the lack of bar length when you need it.
There are links that gang two together to get more capacity, but they have issues in real life and you need twice as many clamps.


----------



## bbasiaga

I'd say stick with pipe clamps for anything longer than the 40". Even he 40s I have are so long they are a pain to walk around in my small work area. I don't think I'd ever use 60s, but you may have more space. At least pipe clamps store away really small in a corner.

SOmetimes you can find package deals on sale at Rockler too. So keep your eyes on their sales. Also, if there is a wood working show in your area, I have seen show specials at things like that before too.

Brian


----------



## MattLinPA

I got in on the sale last year and regret not buying more. The jets are great, I plan to add at least 4 more Jet's to the shop (hopefully for Xmas!









Edit: 
Just looking at Amazon - (And were on sale earlier)

A pair of the 40" Jet's are $134.90 - https://www.amazon.com/Jet-70440-2-Parallel-Clamp-set/dp/B000UBF4K0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1481070783&sr=8-3&keywords=Jet+clamps

A pair of the 24" Jet's are $108.32
https://www.amazon.com/Jet-70424-2-24-Inch-Parallel-Clamp/dp/B000UBH336/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1481070783&sr=8-2&keywords=Jet+clamps


----------



## 9x9

I jumped on the Zoro Bessey revo 30% black Fri sale

8 ea 12"--- 8 ea 24"--- 4 ea 50"

average price for all 20 clamps---> $31.27 / clamp

and got 4 extenders also for $39.44---> $9.86 / extender

received everything except the 50" ones--- backordered


----------



## danwolfgang

I also bought some of the Bessey parallel clamps from Zoro on the 30%-off Black Friday sale. Sign up for Zoro's emails-I would expect that you won't have to wait too long to get a 20%-off deal, and with Christmas around the corner 25 or 30% might be coming soon, too.


----------



## Woodbum

The numerous Bessey clamps that I have purchased over the years have served me well. For the pricing that you listed, for me it would be a no brainer. I would not even think again about the Jet clamps. If taken care of, the Besseys will not have to be replaced in the future. It would seem that after losing their shirt on the past sales, Jet's frugality finally caught up with them. You can't train your customers to buy only when there is a deep discount, or you sell a lot less clamps at full margin. We want the very best deal that we can get for quality items, and are always searching for bargains; and the Jet sales certainly qualified for that. Buy the Bessys.


----------



## Forseeme

Thank you for all the responses. I had expected a lot of "jet is the best, just buy them". With all the good Bessel comments I think I am going to get the Revo's. 
I was on zoro's email list and then bailed - they got too annoying. Now I suffer…

Regarding clamp lengths, while the longer clamps are not a lot more $$$, I do know the grief of having to walk around long clamps attached to a smaller project. I think I will get the 24" to start, and use my pipe clamps for the few times I need long clamping runs.

Thanks again for all the intelligent input. Yell if you see a sale!


----------



## geekwoodworker

Have you considered making them yourself. There is nothing more satisfying than using homemade tools etc in the woodshop. I plan on making these over Christmas http://lumberjocks.com/projects/247058.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

One of the best woodworkers I've met switched to these recently. He used to have all jet and Bessey. Plus, they are made in the USA!
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-ABAR.XX/Universal_Bar_Clamps


----------



## geekwoodworker

Oh by the way I have 6", 24" and 40" bessey and love them.


----------



## brtech

There is a considerable difference between a parallel clamp, which is the subject of this thread, and any of the varieties of clamps that have a short jaw. Those would include bar clamps and pipe clamps. Those Dubuque clamps are something I've had my eye on for a long time, but they replace a pipe clamp or the aluminium HF bar clamps that I use (which I like quite a bit, and think are one of HF's gems). When gluing up a door, a panel or a normal table top, the short jaw clamps work fine. But when you have a drawer or a case or some other assembly with depth, the parallel clamp has a significant advantage. The first drawer I did after I got my first set of Bessey's was an order of magnitude easier than the previous ones I had done with pipe clamps. You get even pressure all across the joint. They are more expensive, but worth it, IMHO.


----------



## Kirk650

When I suggested that the OP buy the other clamps that Woodcraft sells, I was talking about the ones that bulldog's link showed. I have a lot of those universal aluminum bar clamps. They work great. I prefer them to the Bessey clamps.


----------



## brtech

Woodpecker's has a sale on the Bessey's. It's not really a terrific deal, but it's not bad. A pair of 24s for $79 (39.50 each), and similar savings on other sizes:
http://www.woodpeck.com/besseykbody.html


----------



## MattLinPA

> Woodpecker s has a sale on the Bessey s. It s not really a terrific deal, but it s not bad. A pair of 24s for $79 (39.50 each), and similar savings on other sizes:
> http://www.woodpeck.com/besseykbody.html
> 
> - brtech


What brtech said. I was about to post the same thing. WP's shipping is usually higher than the amazon's of the marketplace though.


----------



## Forseeme

> Have you considered making them yourself. There is nothing more satisfying than using homemade tools etc in the woodshop. I plan on making these over Christmas http://lumberjocks.com/projects/247058.
> - geekwoodworker


Very cool, but beyond my current skills, and WELL beyond my current patience.
(I did put them on my list of future projects though)


----------



## JoeNJ

I just ordered 50 inch Bessey Kbody REVO's from Home Depot for $44.97 each. Considering Amazon had a deal on 2 pack 40 inch a while back for about $88, I thought the Home Depot deal was pretty good. Free shipping too.


----------



## Forseeme

brtech - good point about bar clamps being an option for some projects. I had held off making some doors; but really some HF bar clamps (with a piece of oak run down the inside) will do the job just fine.

Bulldog - Those clamps look pretty and super sturdy. However, for now I will go with the Harbor Freight version. I'm sure the HF clamps will eventually bend (like the harbor freight bar clamps which I replaced with Besseys); but hopefully by then I have less debt and more money, and can buy those american made beautys.

I'm going to gamble on the bessey purchase and hold off to see what better sales come…


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

As far as big cabinet clamps go, I have a large collection of Bessey, Jet, and Jorgensen, probably 200+ clamps, and I greatly prefer the Bessey.

I've learned that I really don't like clamps with a release lever as much as simply tilting the head to slide into place.


----------



## Forseeme

> I just ordered 50 inch Bessey Kbody REVO s from Home Depot for $44.97 each. Considering Amazon had a deal on 2 pack 40 inch a while back for about $88, I thought the Home Depot deal was pretty good. Free shipping too. - JoeNJ


Thanks for info. Interestingly, HD has the 50" clamps on sale for cheaper than the 40".

FYI to all - Grizzly is running a bit of a sale - 15% off Bessey's. But now the greed factor kicks in - I want a BETTER sale.


----------



## RobS888

Woodpeckers has 2 50" inch k bodies for $92.

http://www.woodpeck.com/besseykbody.html#3113


----------



## AZWoody

> As far as big cabinet clamps go, I have a large collection of Bessey, Jet, and Jorgensen, probably 200+ clamps, and I greatly prefer the Bessey.
> 
> I ve learned that I really don t like clamps with a release lever as much as simply tilting the head to slide into place.
> 
> - OggieOglethorpe


It's funny how people's preferences are different. I prefer the trigger and find trying to tilt the lever while trying to slide the head is awkward and I tend to always have problems sliding the head smoothly.


----------



## WisconsinWoodsman

Hello Foreseeme,

I bought some of the Jets 4 @ 30" on sale a few years ago and even though they work ok I prefer the Jorgensen parallel clamps (I bought a bunch of those on sale for a made in America sale from Menards). To be honest I wish I would have bought more Jorgensen clamps but bought the Jets because I like you read many impressive reviews.

I have had problems with the Jet clamps as two of the four handles have broken and I have used them maybe a dozen times. I don't have to worry about the Jorgensen handles breaking as they are solid maple. Yeah I dislike the way that the Jorgensen clamps can slide down and smash your hands at times (you get used to this and figure out how to operate them, ask me how I know). The Jet clamps also stick and overall I really dislike these clamps and only use them when I use the 8 Jorgensen's I have or the pipe clamps I have as they also work better IMHO.

I hope this doesn't put you in a state of indecision but I am really disappointed in the Jets and wish I would not have bought them. Please let me know if you have any questions and I will gladly help answer them and even send you pictures of the clamps with the cracked handles.


----------



## geekwoodworker

After seeing your post and recommending you making some I decided to make my own this weekend and not wait for holidays. You said they were beyond your current skills but I disagree. Its just some holes in wood. I used maple for friction to pipe and handle with threads. No metal used except threads and pipe. They work fantastic and I think better than my bessey clamps. Cost was $13.00 as I had wood and pipe on hand. You definitely need to try one. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/283418

Good luck.


----------



## rwe2156

I've watched several videos lately on building parallel clamps. The best ones are made of steel but there's some wood ones that look pretty good, too.

Quite tempting if I had the time.


----------



## WillliamMSP

It's not 50%, but Highland WW has pairs of Bessey K Body Revo clamps on sale for ~35% OFF -

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bessey-kbody-revo-clamps-on-sale.aspx


----------



## brtech

That's not a great price. The Zoro 30% off price was less than that. Their list price for a pair of 24" was $87 and with 30% off, it was $61 a pair. That's what I paid. Also watch out for shipping, that Zoro sale came with free shipping. Now, having said that, you can't get 30% off from Zoro any more, but HD has them at $39.67 every day.


----------



## Forseeme

Will - Thanks for the heads up. But, like brtech is saying, it's not a super deal. I went to the site, and it looked like a good deal until I started searching again and found it was about the same price as Home Depot. It seems in general I am not seeing any amazing deals (but I'm extremely frugal, so perhaps I am hoping for too much).

GeekWoodworker - With no great sales materializing, I am considering build 2-4 of the clamps. It should be interesting.


----------



## Rob_s

I was also biding my time for the great Black Friday clamp sales and didn't see squat. Every place I see a "sale" price the Home Depot every day price is lower or the same, and HD ships free. HDs prices:

24" - $39.67
50" - $44.97


----------



## 9x9

I been looking also for 4 more Bessey K Body Revo 50"

Look @ Hardware Sales . com --they have the better prices lately.

The 4 pack seems to be the best deal now.

12" --> 4 pack $129.99 
18" --> 4 pack $139.99 
24" --> 4 pack $147.99 
31" --> 4 pack $159.99 
40" --> 4 pack $178.99 
50" not to good of a deal (which is what I'm looking out for)

some good deals on 2 pack also

no taxes--and--- free shipping

I keep looking-- but this is this the best prices I seen lately.

http://www.hardwaresales.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Bessey+K+Body+clamps+&_antispam=antispam_675


----------



## kryptix

I have a mix of jet and bessey and honestly sometimes like bessey more because I've had to reach in in a tight spot and not be able to easily hit the quick release on the jets before, most of the time I prefer the jets though…


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I was also biding my time for the great Black Friday clamp sales and didn t see squat. Every place I see a "sale" price the Home Depot every day price is lower or the same, and HD ships free. HDs prices:
> 
> 24" - $39.67
> 50" - $44.97
> 
> - Rob_s


All the HD around here stock the 24" & 50" Bessy K-Body. You can use a Lowes 10% off coupon in-store, most of them accept it.

If you're ordering a buncn of clamps online, do the chat thing and ask them to apply your lowes coupon. They'll give you a story about how it's for in-store only, but if you tell them you're spending a lot of money, they'll give it to you. You do have to check out at full price, then give them your order #. They'll apply the discount as a refund a week later.


----------

